# Saddler in Aberdeenshire dealing in secondhand saddles?



## khalswitz (21 March 2014)

Someone mentioned a woman in Aberdeenshire who buys and sells secondhand saddles and fits them? Anyone know of her/have contact details? Google is not being helpful when I don't know her name.


----------



## spookypony (21 March 2014)

Could it be Aimee Alexander?


----------



## khalswitz (21 March 2014)

spookypony said:



			Could it be Aimee Alexander?
		
Click to expand...

No. I've used Aimee before and she's fab, was talking about her when this other lady was mentioned who deals in secondhand and allows trade-ins. Was interested to see what she was like as apparently she's more local to me than Aimee.


----------



## nevis (22 March 2014)

It might be Caroline Thow at Blackburn?  I don't have any contacts details but I think she is on Facebook?


----------



## khalswitz (22 March 2014)

nevis said:



			It might be Caroline Thow at Blackburn?  I don't have any contacts details but I think she is on Facebook?
		
Click to expand...

I'll take a look, thanks


----------



## MagicMelon (26 March 2014)

I've just had Anne Scott out, she's from Dufftown I think. She's on facebook. She has second hand ones. I've just sold a saddle to the owner of Ardmeddan at Old Meldrum who now stocks heaps of second hand saddles which you can go and try out (she doesn't fit them).


----------



## khalswitz (26 March 2014)

MagicMelon said:



			I've just had Anne Scott out, she's from Dufftown I think. She's on facebook. She has second hand ones. I've just sold a saddle to the owner of Ardmeddan at Old Meldrum who now stocks heaps of second hand saddles which you can go and try out (she doesn't fit them).
		
Click to expand...

Ooooh, thanks for this.


----------

